# Pigeons And Many Others In Desperate Need - Lancaster CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I received the following today. If anyone can help in any way, please don't hesitate to do so. Contact Jessica at the e-mail given in the post. I have offered to take the pigeons if they can be gotten to me. I am not currently able to go to Lancaster to get them. I have way too much on my plate right now to make a trip up there.

Terry


_Please cross-post!!

PLEASE WATCH VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocU2YUpMQWk

If there are any solid rescues/rescuers that can step up and help take any dogs that would be amazing. The "caretaker" is willing to release all animals. There are 100+ animals living on this property, have been eating BREAD only. Some dogs are turning to eating trash and cannibalism as they've been so hungry. Animals need out ASAP before the snow comes, they say all the dogs CRY at night because it is so very cold. There is inadequate shelter, they are living in squalor. I know everyone is very full and rescues have been burned with hoarding situations. If any rescues can step up either BEFORE they enter the shelter or AFTER they are in the shelter please do so. Animal control has been contacted.

* Lancaster, CA
* ITS GOING TO START FREEZING AT NIGHT!!
* approx 75 dogs
* none are spayed-neutered, many are pregnant
* 2 big momma dogs with tiny puppies
* living in squalor
* dog-friendly, small dogs, large dogs and cats all roam together
* most are very friendly with people
* 10-15 kittens around 2-3 months and a few adult cats
* 20-30 fowl-chicken, pigeons
* 2 desert tortoises
* dozens of rabbits
* dogs have been "surviving" by eating only bread and tortillas-we took dog food to last a few days until animal control comes or rescues can assist
* dogs are not enclosed, they are free-roaming in the middle of hills
* many dogs have been attacked or eaten by coyotes when they roam to find food
* 1 blind large breed dog, 2 small breed dogs with missing eyes, 1 dog with missing front foot


We were able to take out 4 adults, 3 are pregnant moms, 2 have only 1 eye from injuries and a puppy with malformed legs. If you'd like to donate to their care you can do so at www.newlifek-9rescue.org.

There are so many left and its too much for even a handful of rescues. Contact [email protected] if you can help.

Thank you,

Jessica Cliver
_


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

That is really beyond description.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Myself and my friend, Bruce, have offered to take the pigeons. I hope there are many, many more who will take the rest. I'll keep you posted.

Terry


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Reading that post just tore my heart apart. 

I will be sending a donation, hopefully it will go to provide some food.

I wish there was more that I could do. What a horrible situation for these poor inocent animals to be in.

Louise


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

While way to many dogs, they didn't look skinny. Some in the video even looked over weight. The Lady has a big heart, things must have gotten out control. I hope they get the help needed and not just put down.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We're working on getting the pigeons to me. I have a duck rescue friend who has family in the area, and my friend, Bruce, is also willing to help get them to me.

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those dogs look fat and healthy and happy. I don't see any sign of abuse. Reading the descriptions sounds like they are in desperate need (as in starving, skinny, dying with disease, abused, etc.). I may be seeing something different here.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

To me it look like some fokes with big hearts got in way over their heads. I have seen this happenhelp here in Mexico someone will start to help and before you know it it out of control. It has happened with dog and I have been in homes where it has happned with street kids. They need help and lots of it.


----------

